

Senate passes “online sales tax” by 74-20 vote - velodrome
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/04/senate-passes-online-sales-tax-by-74-20-vote/

======
dpayne
Meh, I knew the days of tax free internet purchases would end some day.

